# A perhaps crazy idea for new advertising



## GrondramB (Sep 3, 2005)

I have no idea if this is doable. And I surely don't want to start a thread that will revisit the other advertising issues...

But the heart of forum/owner relationship here is for Capable to provide us with a first class, well maintained forum because they make money off it. (and yeah, I'm sure they are nice guys but this is a business) The upgrade has gone better than we could have hoped for.

And early Tivo adopters and Tivo hackers make a good target for certain kinds of advertising not just because of income and electronics affinity but because we are shoppers. We talk about ads and specials all the time. We go into shopping frenzies for exciting new products or good deals on products we already wanted. We talk about the best TV or CPU or Camera and then we all go shop for them elsewhere.

Would it be feasible, in addition to any other advertising, to have a page with the collected ads that appear throughout TCF? It would be interesting to see who is interested in marketing to us. And if there were high views and clicks perhaps folks with electronics to sell could be encouraged to bring good deals and new products here. They might like to have a pool of shopping nerds who actually want to see their ads and deals.

I can see obstacles - but I was wondering if the owners thought this was possible and if any members besides myself would like to have an easy central place to view the ads whenever we like?


----------



## GrondramB (Sep 3, 2005)

Bump because I like this idea and I'm hoping I'm not alone on that.


----------



## dkaz (Aug 30, 2007)

GrondramB, i forwarded your idea Friday...it's been read, but i guess not digested enough for a reply yet


----------

